# Rear End Lifting



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone here used this product to lift their cars in here.

1 5" Rear Axle Coil Spring Spacer Lift Kit Set A Body SS inch GS V8 1 2 Ton C 10 | eBay

I was hoping I can use use this with double adjustable viking shocks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Chui, I have used them and they work just fine. You should also get the same size shock extension for the top shock mount. Matt


----------

